# WTB: 62cm or 63cm Merckx MX Leader



## Mapearso (Jul 12, 2010)

Like the title says, looking for a 62cm or 63cm Merckx MX Leader frame or already built up

I know it is a longshot, but please let me know if you have one or have any leads!

Thanks


----------

